# Why are pipes so expensive?



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is something that I periodically ponder while on ebay. I understand that the tobacco, in comparison to almost any other form, is relatively inexpensive (assuming you don't start stocking a cellar :hn) However, the costs of the pipes can certainly eat into those savings quickly. I understand it's unlike a cigar in that once purchased, you can continue to use it, it's an heirloom, etc. But, I would expect that the percentage of pipe smokers is miniscule, there are more estate pipes than probably people in the US, and there seems to be an abundant supply of pipe listings. So, why shouldn't pipes cost more than a few dollars each? In other words, why do you all keep sniping me on ebay? p Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

Supply and demand

it's the answer to many questions in Liife


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

it takes time to craft a pipe, the cost of the materials, the time needed to carve the pipe, ect. all cost money + profit.


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

Darth Smoker said:


> Supply and demand
> 
> it's the answer to many questions in Liife


To expand on this a bit - the prices are so high because the pipes are worth that much to those who buy them.

If people stopped buying them at current prices (demand drops), the price would go down.
But since people keep buying them at current prices, people looking to sell will list them at these prices bec they know people will be willing to pay it.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree on the general premises of supply and demand. However, my impression is that the supply should technically far exceed the demand. Especially if one is to consider the estate pipe market, in conjunction with pipes still being produced. I mean, how many pipes does one person need? Surely the government can step in to correct the problem, right? p


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

It honestly depends what kind of pipe you are looking for. But a lot of nice ones can be purchased under 30$. And if you want more bang for your buck then you can just get a lot(8-10estate) for 30-40$ from ebay. And if that is still to expensive for you, then my friend you should find a different hobby:tu


----------



## MiloFinch (Mar 27, 2007)

Let's say you spend $80 on a pipe.

If you smoke it, say twice a week, for just one year, that's about 77 cents per smoke, plus the cost of tobacco.

At least that's how I justify it. :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

You can buy $5 pipes on Ebay all day long but theyre the ones you and nobody else want. They sit at the bottom end of supply and demand.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Briar root is expensive, a maker throws away most of what he cuts, due to inherent faults.


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

Lets not forget that most pipe smokers own more than one pipe - in fact the slope is just as slippery on the pipe side of the smoking hobby. 

Many pipe smokers are also collectors which will also drive the price up. I've long believed it is worth paying a little more for quality - that way you know you will have a nice relaxing bowl once you have broken in your favorite pipes.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> You can buy $5 pipes on Ebay all day long but theyre the ones you and nobody else want. They sit at the bottom end of supply and demand.


:tpd: Once again the voices of reason, Malthus and John Maynard Keynes prevail. Using ebay as a macro-economic barometer, there are invariably 3500-5000 pipes for sale at any moment. A handful of them ever sell for more than $100. The majority of them never see a bid. Anecdotally, and more to the micro-economic slide... I mean, SIDE, *I bid/won a pipe on ebay yesterday*. A German-made Vauen briar, it has the potential to be lovely and it cost $1.99 (plus freight). I would say this is more typical of what pipes sell for, if they sell at all.

More macro economics - Missouri Meerschaum sells many thousands of dozens of pipes annually and they retail(!) (not wholsesale, on the card) for less than $5.00 each. That's a mess o' singularly unattractive but very fine smoking pipes.

So, yeah, there are a *relatively few pipes that command attention and sell for a lot of dough*. But there are a whole lot more that sit on shelves or in baskets or on drugstore counters and never produce a dime. Pipes aren't expensive - your taste is expensive.

The more interesting question, to me, is, "What exactly are the elements that conspire to make the few really expensive pipes so expensive?" I mean, besides that there are so few of them. You know what I mean?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I wonder - for briar pipes - , what price would you say that, "above this amount - the difference is purely aesthetic"? $35, $50, $100?


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

You really don't need that many pipes. A decent collection is around 15. If you spend an average of $80 a piece you spend $1200 and if properly cared for it will last a lifetime. For cigars I spend an average of $800 a year for items that will be completly consumed and destroyed.

For pipes all of the cost is on the front end but that front end can take 5 years or more. Most people start with 2-3 pipes and then add as they can. You buy double the amount of tobacco you will smoke the first 4 years and in 9 years all of the tobacco you smoke will be aged for 5 years.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Rolando said:


> ... and in 9 years all of the tobacco you smoke will be aged for 5 years.


... and, if wisely selected, will be worth at least 2x what you paid for it. :tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

That too. Unless you smoke it.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Phlegmatic said:


> Briar root is expensive, a maker throws away most of what he cuts, due to inherent faults.


Yep. Most if not all. You also have to take into account of the age of the briar.


----------



## Bryterlayter (Sep 19, 2008)

Great discussion. I often have wondered the same thing: There can't be that many pipe smokers in the world for there to be this many still selling. 

That is until I got a bad case of PAD. It's probably me sniping you on Ebay! I bought a pipe retort and starting using the salt/treatment. So after just getting into the hobby a month or so ago, I easily have 25 estate pipes. I just keep getting ones that go cheap.

However, I think I'll cool my jets a bit and save up for a couple of nicer pipes soon.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

2 words: Savinelli Naturals!

(got 5 of em now!)


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Bryterlayter said:


> However, I think I'll cool my jets a bit and save up for a couple of nicer pipes soon.


No offense to online sites that sell or resell pipes but I strongly advise that at some point everyone buy a couple of pipes from a quality pipe shop if at all possible. If there is not one near you wait until you go on vacation and see if you can score one in the general area. I love many of the pipes I have purchased online but most of my absolute favorites have been hand-picked. You get to see more than just a few pictures, you get to feel it in your hand, you can try pointing at a few things in the room, and you will get to make a personal connection. It is an experience that all pipe smokers should experience a few times.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

supply and demand. They feed off our impulsively and "i have to have it now" mindset.


----------



## Bryterlayter (Sep 19, 2008)

Good words Rolando. I only have one B&M near me but he has a pretty nice selection. Just always thought I could do better online. But you make some good points!


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

You might find a comparable pipe cheaper online but I think it is worth spending a few extra bucks to get a few pipes that you hand-picked. And when you go be as persnickety as you can. Tell yourself you will settle for nothing less than what will become your new favorite pipe. So don't even buy one if it doesn't feel right... wait for a new shipment or go to a different store. 

There is something else a hand-picked pipe will do for you... it'll help you with future online orders. When you find a pipe that is destined to be your absolute favorite it teaches you what to look for in other pipes.


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

They are NOT expensive. You can find a superb pipe for as little as 70-80USD hello...

Briar is somewhat rare, and does take time to store before making it into a decent pipe


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

"Pipes" in general aren't expensive. Good pipes can be expensive. A great smoking pipe doesn't have to be expensive. To answer your original question in the best possible manner, "Why are pipes so expensive?"

A good pipe is a work of art. If treated right and taken care of it will outlive everyone that is reading this now and still provide a valued service and provide pleasure to whomever is smoking it. Some brands of pipe makers are world renound for their quality time after time, so you will pay for that guarentee of quality. Little different than the price difference between a Kia and a BMW. While it is true you may get a "good" Kia and be very happy with it, getting a BMW is almost a guarentee you'll get a better ride every time. It can also be likened to the difference between a $10 bottle of wine v/s a $100 bottle of wine.

All that being said, every pipe I own and smoke regularly is less than $50, with most being obtained as estates for far less.

Hope this helped.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

While I certainly appreciate the craftsmanship and artistry involved in pipe making, and I understand the supply and demand side, in my mind, the supply should be so far out of proportion to the demand to inherently drive down the prices. If a majority of pipes still exist from the last 100 years or so, plus the addition of new production, and the number of pipe smokers overall has probably gone down 80% plus in the last 30 years, I would expect there to be an oversupply. Obviously, the demand is still there, or else the prices would be much lower. I just wish you all would stop buying my pipes at these inflated prices p


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I think you are assuming a lot of things. I doubt seriously that the majority of pipes produced over the last 100 years are still around. And as it has been mentioned demand doesn't exist for all pipes. Pipes are like furniture. Sure there is a ton of old furniture out there but only a small percentage of it is considered antiques.

The fact is you can get on ebay right now and get many pipes no one else wants for a couple of bucks... so pipes are NOT expensive, it may just be that the ones you want are expensive.


----------



## mathil (Mar 31, 2008)

Lets assume that a pipe maker spends 8 hours on the pipe he lovingly crafted for you.

Lets say he wants to sell it to you for 80 dollars. Without counting materials that earns him a measly 10 dollars an hour. He may as well work at Costco. Factor in a chunk of 10 dollar briar and 5 bucks worth of ebonite and you've cut his hourly wage down to 8 dollars and 13 cents. Hello McDonalds. Why would anyone in their right mind sell something like that as a living. Who could afford it?

Quality handmade pipes go for a premium because the level of finish and design takes hours upon hours. They don't do it for free.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

mathil said:


> Lets assume that a pipe maker spends 8 hours on the pipe he lovingly crafted for you.
> 
> Lets say he wants to sell it to you for 80 dollars. Without counting materials that earns him a measly 10 dollars an hour. He may as well work at Costco. Factor in a chunk of 10 dollar briar and 5 bucks worth of ebonite and you've cut his hourly wage down to 8 dollars and 13 cents. Hello McDonalds. Why would anyone in their right mind sell something like that as a living. Who could afford it?
> 
> Quality handmade pipes go for a premium because the level of finish and design takes hours upon hours. They don't do it for free.


That's the "parts and labor" approach, and it does make sense. But then, for some top quality craftsmen, you've got to factor in Art. Once something is legitimately art the price can be justified to be just about anything.


----------

